# PrototypeCarbon Hood For B13 Nismo 400R Style



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey guys, you might remember my previous post about the B13 carbon hood with the Nismo 400R style scoop. Well here's a picture of the prototype.

The Hood will be all carbon including the frame. The Nismo style vent will be fully functional. The vents clear Stillen, Eibach and Courtesy STB's, GC camber Plates and all known Turbo kits.

The hood will use the strongest Epoxy not polyester resin and our target weight is 9-12 lbs. This hood is designed to help cooling for NASA SE-R Cup SR and SRX class racers as well as hot turbo street cars. Its a fully functional non-rice hood. The target price will be $500, well worth it considering the cost of the materials. This will be a true carbon racing hood, not a carbon look fiberglass hood with just a layer of carbon for looks.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

here is anoither pic


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Gorgeous hood...*

I wish I had the cash to buy it and the power to back up the look.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

more power.. check your pm i have a question for you


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo!!!!!*

Yo....more power!......Where, when and how can I get my hands on one of those hoods?!!! 500 is a steal for what we are going to get.......can you give me some info on how I can get my hands on one of those hoods....or a date of when they will be available?......I really want one pleeeeeeeezzzzzzz!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

are you makeing these hood yourself, or is someone else? will you have any for b-14's. if so i'd be interested?...adam


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Could one of these be made for the B14?? It is a nice hood!!

BTW: How do you enter the se-r cup. I want to try my b-14


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: yo!!!!!*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *Yo....more power!......Where, when and how can I get my hands on one of those hoods?!!! 500 is a steal for what we are going to get.......can you give me some info on how I can get my hands on one of those hoods....or a date of when they will be available?......I really want one pleeeeeeeezzzzzzz!!!!! Thanks! *


I will post here when we have hoods avalible for sale. We are figuring another week to perfect the prototype hood, two more weeks to make the mold, another couple of weeks to make some test hoods, then we should have some hoods for sale. These wil be the best highest quality hoods on the market for Nissans.

We are going to try to have some sample hood on display at the Mossey Nissan show, but it will be close.

I am planning over the next year to offer, B13, B14, S13, S14, Z32, New Altima and New Z hoods. The hoods will be avalible in carbon and colored carbon-kevlar as a special order. They will be all carbon and all feature functional exit scoops to keep the underhood temps low.

In early testing we have found that the hood can reduce water temps by 8 degrees.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *Could one of these be made for the B14?? It is a nice hood!!
> 
> BTW: How do you enter the se-r cup. I want to try my b-14 *


Yes the B14 is going to be our very next hood. Check out the motorsports section in NPM the last few months for SE-R cup coverage and follow the links or go to www.nasaproracing.com

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

rednismo6 said:


> *are you makeing these hood yourself, or is someone else? will you have any for b-14's. if so i'd be interested?...adam *


I am starting a carbon hood company with Leonard Carson. The B14 will be our next hood.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

THis is GOOD news--quality Carbon Fiber hoods for US Nissan Boyz.....Just a little suggestion since you're starting the company--dont limit yourself to just the hoods--go all out with carbon fiber wings, lips, hey even gas caps...

Cuz I know once I get the hood IM gonna want more....


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

Yo the hood looks AWESOME!!!! to think if thats the prototype imagine what the real deal is going to look like! Yo mike........buckle up cause your going to be getting a lot more business coming your way. Say the word and Im definetly in!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *THis is GOOD news--quality Carbon Fiber hoods for US Nissan Boyz.....Just a little suggestion since you're starting the company--dont limit yourself to just the hoods--go all out with carbon fiber wings, lips, hey even gas caps...
> 
> Cuz I know once I get the hood IM gonna want more.... *


We plan on coming out with a carbon fully functional, fully adjustable universal rear wing with a real NACA profile so it will actualy work. We are also planning on coming out with lips, splitters and a front undertray/belly pan with built in venturi tunnels that is proven on our NASA SE-R Cup racer. 14 ot of 16 wins and 12 out of 16 pole posisitons show our stuff works! This front end produces a suction under the car that helps hold it to the road and realy improves both engine and brake cooling. Like the hoods we are going to use epoxy resin so it will take a good hit without shattering, unlike the common polyester. This is gonna be real race, not rice stuff!

However, we are going to do the hoods first and the hoods will probably keep us busy for a year!

Stay tuned, I'' keep everyone posted when the hood becomes avalible.

Mike


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> We plan on coming out with a carbon fully functional, fully adjustable universal rear wing with a real NACA profile so it will actualy work. We are also planning on coming out with lips, splitters and a front undertray/belly pan with built in venturi tunnels that is proven on our NASA SE-R Cup racer. 14 ot of 16 wins and 12 out of 16 pole posisitons show our stuff works! This front end produces a suction under the car that helps hold it to the road and realy improves both engine and brake cooling. Like the hoods we are going to use epoxy resin so it will take a good hit without shattering, unlike the common polyester. This is gonna be real race, not rice stuff!
> 
> ...



good luck.. i want a b14 hood as well.....
i cant wait to see it.....
what other colors would it come in ? any?"


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *
> 
> 
> good luck.. i want a b14 hood as well.....
> ...


It will come in red, blue and yellow/green natural kevlar colors. Colored will be special order.

The black all carbon hoods will actualy be a little lighter because the kevlar requires more resin to wet out.

Mike


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

I know of a handfull of Modified B12 guys who are more than eger to have such hood as the Siliva 400R design for the main fact that there engine bay gets pretty damn hot! There are also GTi-R guys who also beg for the CF hood (retaining either factory scoops or CF make ups) and 510 guys who would like to get CF hoods also. 

Do you think that there can be a deal made up with the 5 or so guys (please post and back me up here fellaz ) from each of the different models for simular hood deals? If so i'll litterally take one of each!

-Mario Walker


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I would put in a special order if I can get it with a white kevlar if there is such a thing....That would really be worth the $$$ to me....

BTW morepower your future plans sound very exciting--U should generate alot of intrest off this web page alone--Get ready for GROUP BUYS!!!!!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sr20 B12 said:


> *I know of a handfull of Modified B12 guys who are more than eger to have such hood as the Siliva 400R design for the main fact that there engine bay gets pretty damn hot! There are also GTi-R guys who also beg for the CF hood (retaining either factory scoops or CF make ups) and 510 guys who would like to get CF hoods also.
> 
> Do you think that there can be a deal made up with the 5 or so guys (please post and back me up here fellaz ) from each of the different models for simular hood deals? If so i'll litterally take one of each!
> 
> -Mario Walker *


Well the thing is that it takes at least 20 pieces to break even for the cost of making the tooling. I am not sure that they are that many people that want stuff for the B12, P10, P11, PL510, GTI-4's etc.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I would put in a special order if I can get it with a white kevlar if there is such a thing....That would really be worth the $$$ to me....
> 
> BTW morepower your future plans sound very exciting--U should generate alot of intrest off this web page alone--Get ready for GROUP BUYS!!!!! *


Unfortunatly Kevlar only comes in red/blue/ greenish yellow

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Finally, someone with some real good body parts..
I like the looks of the hood, how well does it control the high pressure bubble in the engine bay?? Seems like it would do well to me. When i get the some other mods done to my car(susp,engine,brakes), this is the kind of stuff I will be looking for next. A functional wing,that vented hood, lower dam w/splitter and strakes, front under tray, and a rear difuser. Think you can handle all of that Mike? LOL.
One question though about the wing. How high does one have to be on a B14 to be fully funtional. I have asked this a couple of times, but have never found out.
Thanks


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Finally, someone with some real good body parts..
> I like the looks of the hood, how well does it control the high pressure bubble in the engine bay?? Seems like it would do well to me. When i get the some other mods done to my car(susp,engine,brakes), this is the kind of stuff I will be looking for next. A functional wing,that vented hood, lower dam w/splitter and strakes, front under tray, and a rear difuser. Think you can handle all of that Mike? LOL.
> One question though about the wing. How high does one have to be on a B14 to be fully funtional. I have asked this a couple of times, but have never found out.
> Thanks *


It has to be at least 6" off of the deck in general and the farthest back posible to work the best. It also takes windtunnel or at least tuft testing to know for sure where the best place is.

The hoods will have the highest priority and the rest of the stuff will come later.

Mike


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I would put in a special order if I can get it with a white kevlar if there is such a thing....That would really be worth the $$$ to me....
> 
> BTW morepower your future plans sound very exciting--U should generate alot of intrest off this web page alone--Get ready for GROUP BUYS!!!!! *




i was about to say the same thing about group buys.....


maybe we can get a discount


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds awesome. I'll be waiting. Are there any problems with the hood in rain? How abouts carbon fiber decklids and doors?


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes! Finally an Engineer is going to take on designing functional aero parts for our cars! 

I'll be down for the front damn/under tray and if you produce it... a rear defuser. Is there any chance you might design a full underbody system like the NSX uses? I know the R34's front and rear under trays have shown substantial gains in handling balance. 

What are the plans for testing the aero parts? I assume windtunnel testing isn't an option. 

I'm so happy to see you're going to go beyond simple show CF parts and focus on stuff that actually helps performance.

Thanks again Mike!


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Count me in on that Group buy> On the b14 hood


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Tell me when the hoods go on sale!! i wont be able to get one right away but the body mods are coming. I just finished the engine.. Well, not totally!! 

Plus I want to talk more about the tranny!!

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

I would buy one 4 my B14 but is the B14 hood guna be 500 like the B13s????


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*front end*

what kind of front end is dat or what kinda lip ?where can i get dat?

ill definately get the hood for the b13


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes i want a b14 hood .... someone start the group buy when time comes...


also it's funny how products are made for our cars all the time...
but everyone forgets the most important part.... the cup holder...

i would trade any mod of mine anyday just to be able to have a good cup holder..


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I know i cant anything in that dame holder!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEAH!!!! Forget carbon fiber hoods, functional wings, air dams, and etc....

HOW bout a functional cup holder.....lol


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *The target price will be $500, well worth it considering the cost of the materials
> Mike *


That's an excellent price considering the detail and quality.

I'm in...for everything 

Do you have an estimated time of completion for the B13 hood?

Thanks,
Jody


----------



## Seabo (Sep 29, 2002)

i'm down with the cup holder


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

ME TO i hate it when ur tryin to get ur grove on and cant find a place for ur McDalnalds cup hahahhahahahahhahahaa


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

look what i went and started.....


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Cash in hand!*

Props to you Mike for making this happen. Keep me posted and I will be the first to send the funds out to you!!!!!!!!!!!

Jon


----------



## mscott (Jun 28, 2002)

What kind of air damn is that, Xenon?
If so, did you need to modify it for the FMIC opening?
If not what kind is it?

Either way, that hood is really killer. As is the car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> * Are there any problems with the hood in rain? *


Yeah I really wouldnt like my turbo setup getting all wet


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

OK I need to talk to whom ever is making the hoods. I want 2 B14 hoods one for the new race car and one for a friend 1 B13 hood for my personal car. I have cash in hand and I am ready to make my deposit if needed. Please get intouch with me at 305-282-3643. It about time someone put a trick looking, fully functional hood scope on one of these cars.

Thanks Andreas Miko


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm sure Mike will let us know when the hoods are ready.

I'm glad the B13 hood will be made first. Props to Mike!

laterz...Jody ($$$ in hand, as well)


----------



## llaprad (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *We are also planning on coming out with lips, *


One, please.


> *splitters*


One of those, too.


> *and a front undertray/belly pan with built in venturi tunnels*


And I'll take one of those.

I love these ideas... I'm in line...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Andreas Miko said:


> *OK I need to talk to whom ever is making the hoods. I want 2 B14 hoods one for the new race car and one for a friend 1 B13 hood for my personal car. I have cash in hand and I am ready to make my deposit if needed. Please get intouch with me at 305-282-3643. It about time someone put a trick looking, fully functional hood scope on one of these cars.
> 
> Thanks Andreas Miko *


Andreas,

It's me Mike, I am one of the partners in the company that's making the hoods. Call me if you need to.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

mscott said:


> *What kind of air damn is that, Xenon?
> If so, did you need to modify it for the FMIC opening?
> If not what kind is it?
> 
> Either way, that hood is really killer. As is the car. *


It's a xenon and its cut out a lot for the IC.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice! Dre is on this board now!. Glad to see ya here!!!


----------



## llaprad (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Nice! Dre is on this board now!. Glad to see ya here!!! *


*And* he's a newbie over here, like me! (BTW can I transfer my post count from SR20DEforum to over here?!? )


----------



## Rittmeister (Jun 29, 2002)

I'd definitely be interested in one of these hoods in the future as well, but the question about rain is one I'd like to see answered. This car is my daily driver and as such is exposed to whatever weather is happening. So, any problems with rain?


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

I also want one for sure for my b13 let me know when these are avaliable and i will take a trip to the bank to send the funds.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

WHERE IS THIS DUDE))


----------



## Jackson Diamond (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike, do you have them ready for a B14.


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

wtf?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

when will they be ready for the b14?


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *WHERE IS THIS DUDE)) *


I would be willing to bet that HE'S BUSY!!!

Personally I would rather him be working on getting those B13 hoods (since they're first) instead of responding to menutia 

laterz...Jody

p.s. I can send a deposite if need be.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I hope he is working on the b14 hood, since the b14 is much nicer


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

What are you smokin? You need to pass the doochy to the left hand side! The B13 is clearly the better looking/performing car.

 Jody


----------



## aztecred92 (Jun 17, 2002)

Put me on the list!


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

apparently your the one smokin it up. Some here is not following the triple p's


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

ttt..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *Some here is not following the triple p's *


Pimpin'... um... Platinum... and uh... Penis? No wait... Purple, Pomegranate, and Protozoa... er... um... no, maybe not.


----------



## SeenSense (Jun 16, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *What are you smokin? You need to pass the doochy to the left hand side! The B13 is clearly the better looking/performing car.
> 
> Jody *


lol..that was mad funny


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I heard about the mold getting screwed up by the painters. Stoopid painters


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

The hood looks great. My question is how does carbon fibre look once painted? Does carbon fibre take paint just as nicely as sheet metal? I like the hood and scoop but do not want the carbon fibre look but would rather have it match the car.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I dont beleve I have ever seen a C/F hood painted. I have seen one that has been dusted. That is when they put a thin coat over the carbon fiber and when you look at it has the tint of that color.Looks very nice!!


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

Michael DeLoach said:


> *The hood looks great. My question is how does carbon fibre look once painted? Does carbon fibre take paint just as nicely as sheet metal? I like the hood and scoop but do not want the carbon fibre look but would rather have it match the car. *


 Its called get a hood scoop buy a hood from the junkyard paint it and call it a day why even get this hood if your gona paint it.The whole purpose is so u can see the carbonfiber.


----------



## aztecred92 (Jun 17, 2002)

12.30se-r92 said:


> *Its called get a hood scoop buy a hood from the junkyard paint it and call it a day why even get this hood if your gona paint it.The whole purpose is so u can see the carbonfiber. *


Actually the purpose of carbon fiber is two-fold. One is the weight savings it provides. The other is its strength. The beauty of carbon fiber weave pattern is just a nice bonus. I don't see anything wrong with painting it. That's a personal decision. One that is especially valid if you want to retain some of the stealth qualities of an SE-R.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

aztecred92 said:


> *Actually the purpose of carbon fiber is two-fold. One is the weight savings it provides. The other is its strength. The beauty of carbon fiber weave pattern is just a nice bonus. I don't see anything wrong with painting it. That's a personal decision. One that is especially valid if you want to retain some of the stealth qualities of an SE-R. *


I just cant see the point of spending $5-800 on a carbon fiber hood and then painting it....!!!


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

The point: SLEEPER

Although, the GTR style scoop may hint at some under-the-hood goodies.  

laterz...Jody


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *The point: SLEEPER
> 
> Although, the GTR style scoop may hint at some under-the-hood goodies.
> 
> laterz...Jody *


Nope it clears the stillen, eibach and courtesy nissan STB's. as well as GC camber/caster plates.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *I heard about the mold getting screwed up by the painters. Stoopid painters *


Yeah our mold got about destroyed by the painters. They used the wrong sort of paint so when the gel coat was applied for the first production hood, the gel coat stuck to the paint and the mold so everything got ruined.

We have to start all over again  

Mike


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Nope it clears the stillen, eibach and courtesy nissan STB's. as well as GC camber/caster plates.
> 
> Mike *


It's still a large a scoop that doesn't really say "sleeper". That's all I was sayin'...just not gonna look like a stock sentra anymore!

I'm still down for one though!  

Is 6 months a good time estimate for B13 production? Thanks for all the efforts Mike.

laterz...Jody


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

6th months dayumz ill will have bought and turboed my second se-r by then dam them painters


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I can wait as lond as I need for this hood. Accually I want to get my turbo finished and get a new tranny. That hood will really help out with the under hood temp.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Yeah our mold got about destroyed by the painters. They used the wrong sort of paint so when the gel coat was applied for the first production hood, the gel coat stuck to the paint and the mold so everything got ruined.
> 
> We have to start all over again
> 
> Mike *


That sucks, buy hey, maybe now I can get one!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*You didnt use a mold release wax!!*

Maguires has a really good mold release wax that you wipe on and buff out a couple of times before you actually go to do the mold... hint for next time.... GLASS FINISH........


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *It will come in red, blue and yellow/green natural kevlar colors. Colored will be special order.
> 
> The black all carbon hoods will actualy be a little lighter because the kevlar requires more resin to wet out.
> 
> Mike *


Man, the hood looks dope. As far as colors on these bad boys, will they be available with a black/red look? Kinda like this:

http://www.autodash.com/images/veneer/DDdarkcherrycarbonfiberlg.jpg

just wondering. If so, count me in for one b14 hood with black/red carbon kevlar!


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Hell ya!!! I was definitely going to purchase a hood from fiber images, but since somebody (Mike) is going to make hoods for our vehicles. I.m down. My cheese is ready to be spent. Also what about the fenders? It'll be great to have those. But i really want that lip, whats the price on the lip.. Man

Peace out..


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Oh yeah... How can one person, myself go out and find a c/f side mirrors i want those too.. Mike how about mirrors.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't take this the wrong way but, one thing at a time. And these things take quite a bit of time...and there will always be issues (see previous posts). Mike is a very busy guy and has *many* projects. An order of events is in place (see previous posts).

Maybe after *all* the hoods, front lips, and undertrays have been designed for B13, B14, & B15's, and if there is a demand, we might possibly see some cf mirrors, trunk lids, and cup holders.

Enjoy the ride.

laterz...Jody


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks Jody,

We plan to have a lot of stuff but right now, its going to be B13, B14 and NX2000 hoods first, then B15.

The paint shop messing up our mold really set us back. Now some hoods are out of stock. We are only using brand new genuine Nissan hoods to form the molds from to assure the best fit posible, not used hoods borrowed from friends and stuff like that.

Mike


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Thanks Jody,
> 
> We plan to have a lot of stuff but right now, its going to be B13, B14 and NX2000 hoods first, then B15.
> 
> Mike *


No problem. 

So, is it gonna be all the hoods, then lips and undertrays or grouped by chassis, i.e. B13 stuff, then B14 stuff, ect.

BTW, do you have an estimated time of completion for the B13 hood? 

Again, thanks for all the time and effort!

Props to the one and only, Icy Hot Stunta!

laterz...Jody


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *No problem.
> 
> So, is it gonna be all the hoods, then lips and undertrays or grouped by chassis, i.e. B13 stuff, then B14 stuff, ect.
> 
> ...


Hopefuly in a bout 3 weeks depending on how long it takes to get a new B13 hood.

Mike


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

yu yevon said:


> *Oh yeah... How can one person, myself go out and find a c/f side mirrors i want those too.. Mike how about mirrors. *


I think I can help you out with the mirrors:
http://www.nopionline.com/index.cfm...le=1996 NISSAN Sentra Body Components Mirrors

There was a site that had power c/f mirrors too...but I have to go back and look for those.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*C/F Drift mirrors are in the list on another thread.*

In the works. 
C/F grill out in Jan!
C/F vented hood in Feb!
C/F Vented fenders
C/F Rubber door trim placements?
C/F Stock fog light vents with 2"amber crystal clear driving turns?
C/F window pilar?
C/F Vavle cover 1.6+2?
C/F drift style Mirrors?
C/F Eybrow's?
C/F BMW M5 Spoiler?
C/F Front lip for the 200+se?
C/F Hvac and gauge Trim?

All of these things Have been braught up for the B14 since I have aready had my hand in doing some of these projects already. Most of these Ideas will be transfered to the 240/b13/max/alti and so on......


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Will the mirrors have signalls in them, or just be mirrors?

Seth

P.S. Will there be interior pieces too? What about fluid resevoir caps?


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: C/F Drift mirrors are in the list on another thread.*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *In the works.
> C/F grill out in Jan!
> C/F vented hood in Feb!
> C/F Vented fenders
> ...


Oh, my bad...I didn't see those. Just trying to help the brotha out in case he wanted some pronto...I'm sure your c/f drift mirrors will be far more dope than the ones I suggested!!! I'm diggin the c/f grill that you posted in the aftermarket parts thread!!! Sweet...


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Can anyone make some Carbon Fiber fender flares?,or a whole dashboard?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: C/F Drift mirrors are in the list on another thread.*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *In the works.
> C/F grill out in Jan!
> C/F vented hood in Feb!
> C/F Vented fenders
> ...


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

Ayo morepower2, Question for you, where did you get the front headlights/signal,bottom carbon lip and the grill ?? i just recently went the junk yard and picked up a grill from a 94 sentra and it seems like i have to cut out the metal piece on the bottom to fit it on but i dont want to do that, did you custom cut it or is your car an older model and you just got a swap?ohh by the way your car looks GREAT! 

holla back

vinny


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I can answer part of that. The lights,grill, and trim pieces around them are from the Mexican made Tsuru(Sentra). I've often seen them in the classifieds section...I got mine from Turbo91SER with no problems.

I think the lip is another one of those items in the works after the cf hoods.

Hope this helps.

laterz...Jody


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Can't wait for the B14 hood


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Update on hood?

Did I see the red car on Import Tuner...that show on Speedvision? Sure looked like it.

laterz...Jody


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

the cars in the feb issue of turbo:banana:


----------



## Jackson Diamond (Apr 30, 2002)

Do we have an update?

I have cash in hand for a b14 hood just let me know when.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

...and I'm very close to completing the '91 SE-R buildup. Gonna install the motor this Saturday....couple weeks and it's complete!

Have money for the B13 hood, just say the word...Mike? Bueller? Icy Hot Stunta?

laterz...Jody


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

this is a good idea. you are a bad ass. i would like to have one of the hoods as well. and i have the power to go with the aggressive look as well. give me some info so i can get one. 
thanks


----------



## nismo696 (Nov 7, 2002)

has anyone had any luck contacting this guy because i have had no luck will it be made anytime soon???????


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

nope


----------



## nismo696 (Nov 7, 2002)

nope ,no contact or nope it wont be made?????


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

na they aint sayed nothing but im preety sure there just busy and its in the works


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Hello, is there anybody in their? Just nod if you can here me. Is there anyone home? ..... Is there anybody... OUT THERE???


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm hoping Mike (Icy Hot Stunta) is just very busy. 

...and I'm sure he get's like 500 emails a day with all the forums and stuff. I get about 100 and I'm not even Icy.

...benefit of the doubt...Jody


----------



## nismo696 (Nov 7, 2002)

doubt just isnt beneficial anymore


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I've received word that, *yes, the carbon fiber hood is still in the works.* Things are very busy in the Icy Hot world of Stunta. 

Soon Danielson.

laterz...Jody


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike(K), I think the question has been asked, but I dont remember seeing a reply. How will the hood be in the wet..ie, rain, snow(Yea, I know). Do you consider this more of a race only item or is it tottaly streetable? TIA


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm not the expert but I would suspect that it would be fully streetable. I'll attempt to forward this info to the busy folk.

Jody


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *I'm not the expert but I would suspect that it would be fully streetable. I'll attempt to forward this info to the busy folk.
> 
> Jody *


Thanks!!


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Believe me, I'm just as antsy to get this hood as the next guy!

Forwarded message.

laterz...Jody


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Update! Here's the response I received about the CF hood being streetable:



> *The original plan is to make a drip tray to route the water that would pass through the hood vents. This tray would take the water to areas of the engine bay well out of harms way. The tray will also be small enough to where it doesn't hit anything either. ie stb's, low-port intakes.
> 
> Len
> __________________
> LDi Composites*


Woohoo...Jody


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweet man! Thanks Jody for getting that cleared up for me.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

It's all good my naaaaahguh. 

laterz...Jody


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey, what ever happened to Mike Kojima's CF hood?


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Patience Danielson.

It's been less than a month since the last post was made.

Jody


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Sorry, I don't know why I thought it was three months. Do you know how it is coming?


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Will you guys be making these for the NX2000, it is a B13 but has different hood.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Ok is this thing still in the works or what? I can't save any longer, I am on the brink of spending the stash I put away for this hood.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea like the do luck fenders.. i dont think they will be coming out any time this year either.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike is a hella busy man. Good things come to those that wait.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Seriously, can we get a report on this? morepower2? The last update was 2/12. 2 months ago.I'm ready to buy a carbon fiber hood and would really like to get this one but there hasn't been any news in a while. Can we have a progress report? Some kind of timeline? Is this still in the works? 

Thank you,

D.J.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I've requested an update.

No response from the busy people yet.

Jody


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

*Pass the word!*

Well if the man is watching, I got $500 in hand for a B14 hood if he has one...hell more if need be!

I've been watching this post for a while, and I can't wait for the hood to come out for the B14...if anyone knows how to get a hold of one, I got the cash if you got the hook up.

PLEASE!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Do we have an update? Who can I contact to get info on the hood? 7 months since the first post. Do I give up and buy a stocklook carbon hood?


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I requested an update but nobody has returned my message.

I'll try again.

Jody


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

09-19-2002 01:33 AM<<<
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
first post


----------



## RMSStyle (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm interested in the carbon fiber hood. Let me know what's going on. I'm ready now


----------



## Scooby (Apr 22, 2003)

*1fastser needs a hood*



1fastser said:


> *I requested an update but nobody has returned my message.
> 
> I'll try again.
> 
> Jody *


Not down with the gettho scoop no more
http://www.se-r.org/Texas/image_archive/MVC-007S.JPG 

Scoobie
03 WRX
97 200SX-DET (back in the day) (NO GHETTO SCOOP)


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL...oh the memories.

My car may actually be finished before this hood (it's been down a while!) and I may have to sport some ghetto styling once again.

 Jody


----------



## NIZMO808SER (Apr 14, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> *here is anoither pic *


I want one of these for a b-13....Someone also is trying to make a c/f hood or sell them on another forum.

But this one ROCKS.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry guys. I couldn't wait any longer for no response to this. I don't even know IF this is happening. I got in on a group buy for a c/f hood. $285. Very cheap. If anybody else is interested, here is the link:

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42778


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah, I was eye-ballin' that, too!!!

Hmmmm....

Jody


----------



## NIZMO808SER (Apr 14, 2003)

Yup that is the one I was looking at....Anyone seen how this looks like? The one from the Sr20deforum


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Is this a dead issue?

Icy Hot Stunta?

laterz...Jody


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey guy if you still have the hoods i'm willing to pay $650.00 for a red c/f hood for my b13 let me no if your interested?


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I guess this is dead...what to do with all this money...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I can get ahold of Mike every once and a while. I will try to remember to ask him about this next time I catch him.


----------



## aztecred92 (Jun 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Benru (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, what did happen to this '400R' hood? It looks pretty slammin'. That would look tight on my silver B13. Please tell me this project didn't flop. I would be more than happy to fork over the scrill! Somebody please give an update!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

From what I hear, things went sour with this. We will have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Benru (Jul 15, 2002)

*sigh* that sucks, i just put in my tsuru headlights *sigh*


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

CARBON FIBER TRUNK....SHAVED LISCENCE PLATE AREA. LEAVE ONLY ROOM FOR TAILLIGHTS!!! MOVE THE LICENCE PLATE TO THE BUMBER LIKE 98% OTHER IMPORTS! ILL BUY 2!


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

STOCK HOOD FOR $285? ON SR20FORUMS? OR IS IT ANOTHER PLEASE EMAIL WITH A PICT!!!


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

Pearl200sxse.

I want to see this 250 WHP 200sx SE. So you are saying you have a 250 WHP GA16 setup. So it is either turbo or NOS or the combination of the 2.

My cell is 305-282-3643.


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

That would mean that you have a GA16 with 150-160 WHP with boltons and you are shooting 100-110 shot of NOS. 

OR

You have a GA16 with all the boltons running a T25-T28 with about 15 PSI of boost or same GA16 with all the bolt ons running a T3-T4 running 10 PSI of boost.

I want to se this setup thats got to be the best GA16 I have ever seen.

I will pay for 3 runs which would cost $50 at Lujuan Motorsport on the Dyno and if you dont make that WHP then you have to give me back my money plus 50 for wasting my time. 

We can do this on 11/08/03. That would be this Sat.


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

are we going to see a hood like this .. for the B14 ?


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Any updates on the B14 hoods?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

SE-RtinMI said:


> Any updates on the B14 hoods?


B14 hood is done. www.syndicatekustomz.com


----------

